# What's your strangest dream or dreams?



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2020)

I'll start.
I have two reoccurring dreams. But by far, the most common one is that I am far from home. Usually penniless, but not always. Usually driving some sort of homemade go cart type vehicle or a really sickly motorcycle of some sort. 
Some times I'm on foot. Sometimes without shoes and occasional buck naked.
I'm always trying to find Intetstate 95 so that I can go south towards home. But if I do encounter people in my dreams, it's like an apocalyptic world and no one knows where it is. Or what the current location is.
It's always dusk. Or very dark.
I never do find I-95.
So odd


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

ok, I'll give one of mine. So, idk why, but pretty much every dream I have has some sort of monster in it. Vampire, zombie, werewolf, etc. Idk if its because I like reading/ watching / listening to spooky things or if im just weird. Either are valid options ?
So here it goes.
It starts off at my dads old 2 story house he had in a country town. We'd go there every other weekend for the joint custody. I was actually there when I had this dream which threw me off a bit when I finally woke up. Anyway, in the dream I wake up in bed and I need to go to the bath room. I get up, zombie walk there and sit down to do what you gotta do. There is a window above the sink that I can clearly see out of and the bathroom is above the covered sun room, so it's flat right there and you can walk on it. So I'm staring out of the window zoned out while on the toilet and slowly a shadow starts to go in front of the window. At first I'm confused, then terrified! Its a werewolf! Like the ones from the werewolf in Paris movie if any one knows that one. I freeze and watch it in terror thinking this is it. I'm dying on the toilet. (Funny now, not then lol) it sniffs around and makes that chuffing noise then keeps walking past the window, never looking at me. So I leap off the toilet, and dart into my room. I peek out of the window to see if i can still see it, but I cant. As I try looking around the area I can see from that window I catch movement. I realize there are werewolves everywhere! They are on the other ppls houses and running around the streets! Almost like a zombie movie would start off... then, the dream perception changes and its almost hazy, like they depict ppl on a drug trip in movies lol. I walk down the stairs and open the front door and walk outside! At first they pay no attention to me, they are too busy sniffing out ways to get into the houses. I keep walking into the large front yard towards said houses. Finally one sees me and darts towards me. I think, ok I'm done, I'm dead, but im not scared. Just hazy. When it gets to me though it stops and just sniffs me. Its snarling, but not really at me. Just as a general noise. Then it brushes against me and walks off... as I walk down the middle of the street they all swarm. But don't attack. Just move out of my way as I walk. They are coming out of the woods that boarders our house. I do see blood, but no ppl... then, in the middle of the road is a GIANT one. Its just standing there in a firm pose. When I get to it it stares at me and then I reach out and touch it. Then I wake up in my bed at my dad's. 
I had this dream when I was about 16 or 17 and it was VERY vivid and I have not been able to forget it in all these years. It is stuck with me. Its so weird and random, but I cant shake it. I catch myself thinking about it from time to time not knowing what to make of it. Maybe if it wasn't so vivid I would have forgotten it by now. ?‍


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 6, 2020)

I've had some of the usual dreams most people experience, driving and the brakes don't work, or running away from someone and it feels like running in molasses.

I have had many reoccurring dreams since I was a child. When I was little I dreamed I had a magic red jacket. It had a zipper, and I could fly, and the higher I raised the zipper the higher I would fly, or pull down on the zipper to fly lower. That one was fun for many years.

I have another that I still occasionally dream. I'm around 6-7 years old and am at a house (that I've never seen IRL). I'm standing at the top of a spiral staircase that is of polished wood, very slippery. I have on pj's and socks. I go down 2 or 3 steps and am seized with terror of sliding and falling down the stairs. I wrap my arms around the balustrade and can't move because of the terror. I wake up from the fright.

I also suffer from periodic nightmares since I was 1 year old. I'll have horrible nightmares 4-5 times a week for about a month, which I have a tendency to act out. My poor husband was punched, scratched, slapped, kicked, sworn at and generally abused while he would be trying to wake me up. I would wake for a moment, then go right back into the nightmare. Sometimes this would go on for an hour or so. Poor guy!


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 6, 2020)

I’ve had the strangest dreams but my favourite one involved me at a casino playing cards, doesn’t sound weird until I tell you that everyone playing including the card dealer was a human size tortoise with fancy clothes on and top hats... I spend way to much time with torts


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2020)

I very seldom remember any dreams.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 6, 2020)

I often dream of being able to just “lift off” and fly. Sometimes in strange areas, sometimes over water or in mountains or even in large rooms. In fact, last night had another flying dream, where i kept complaining about power lines in the way of good flying.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> ok, I'll give one of mine. So, idk why, but pretty much every dream I have has some sort of monster in it. Vampire, zombie, werewolf, etc. Idk if its because I like reading/ watching / listening to spooky things or if im just weird. Either are valid options ?
> So here it goes.
> It starts off at my dads old 2 story house he had in a country town. We'd go there every other weekend for the joint custody. I was actually there when I had this dream which threw me off a bit when I finally woke up. Anyway, in the dream I wake up in bed and I need to go to the bath room. I get up, zombie walk there and sit down to do what you gotta do. There is a window above the sink that I can clearly see out of and the bathroom is above the covered sun room, so it's flat right there and you can walk on it. So I'm staring out of the window zoned out while on the toilet and slowly a shadow starts to go in front of the window. At first I'm confused, then terrified! Its a werewolf! Like the ones from the werewolf in Paris movie if any one knows that one. I freeze and watch it in terror thinking this is it. I'm dying on the toilet. (Funny now, not then lol) it sniffs around and makes that chuffing noise then keeps walking past the window, never looking at me. So I leap off the toilet, and dart into my room. I peek out of the window to see if i can still see it, but I cant. As I try looking around the area I can see from that window I catch movement. I realize there are werewolves everywhere! They are on the other ppls houses and running around the streets! Almost like a zombie movie would start off... then, the dream perception changes and its almost hazy, like they depict ppl on a drug trip in movies lol. I walk down the stairs and open the front door and walk outside! At first they pay no attention to me, they are too busy sniffing out ways to get into the houses. I keep walking into the large front yard towards said houses. Finally one sees me and darts towards me. I think, ok I'm done, I'm dead, but im not scared. Just hazy. When it gets to me though it stops and just sniffs me. Its snarling, but not really at me. Just as a general noise. Then it brushes against me and walks off... as I walk down the middle of the street they all swarm. But don't attack. Just move out of my way as I walk. They are coming out of the woods that boarders our house. I do see blood, but no ppl... then, in the middle of the road is a GIANT one. Its just standing there in a firm pose. When I get to it it stares at me and then I reach out and touch it. Then I wake up in my bed at my dad's.
> I had this dream when I was about 16 or 17 and it was VERY vivid and I have not been able to forget it in all these years. It is stuck with me. Its so weird and random, but I cant shake it. I catch myself thinking about it from time to time not knowing what to make of it. Maybe if it wasn't so vivid I would have forgotten it by now. ?‍


I have to be careful about what I expose my overactive imagination to... as monsters and thriller movies would often fuel a new set of "chase" (being chased) dreams.

The feeling of much of what you mentioned is familiar to me from my dreams, but I've never encountered a "big boss" in my dreams before.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have to be careful about what I expose my overactive imagination to... as monsters and thriller movies would often fuel a new set of "chase" (being chased) dreams.
> 
> The feeling of much of what you mentioned is familiar to me from my dreams, but I've never encountered a "big boss" in my dreams before.



It was so weird lol. I like how you put it though. 'Big boss' that makes sense. Im always encountering some sort of creature, but usually its very mild. Only a handful of times have i been chased. I dont like those... monsters are really good at that game...its gotta be all my crime/ monster stuffs lol

I did have a dream one time my husband's ex wife showed up and he just said, ok bye! I'm leaving! And just left with her draped all over him. I woke up so mad and I was just staring at him trying not to smack him for something I know he didn't do ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 6, 2020)

I think flying dreams are the most common.
When I fly, it's only 5 or 6 feet off the ground and very slowly.
People are never shocked or frightened. In fact they often follow me. Trying to grab at me.
Once I dreamed I had an act in Las Vegas and I flew around as the act.
It was so vivid that when I woke up I remember telling myself that all I needed to do now was learn how to fly and I'd be rich!
It seemed simple and logical at that moment.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 6, 2020)

I've had a reoccurring dream from time to time ever since I was a kid. Same dream and I wake up at the same time during the dream each time. I haven't told to many people about it and honestly I've debated whether to even post it here. In the dream I'm a kid, about 9-10 years old. I was about that age when I first had the dream. I'm down the street from the house I grow up in around the corner I see a bright flash of light. I go to look around the house on the corner of my street and I see two aliens. Standing in the middle of the street. I start backing up and they start coming towards me. So I turn around and run but as I turn around to look while running they're still right behind me. I get to my neighbors front yard one house away and stop running. When I turn around again they're still right behind me. At this point I'm cowering and they reach forward to grab me, and then I wake up. Same dream over and over and I always wake up right when they try to grab me. I know it sounds nuts and that's why I haven't told to many people about it.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've had a reoccurring dream from time to time ever since I was a kid. Same dream and I wake up at the same time during the dream each time. I haven't told to many people about it and honestly I've debated whether to even post it here. In the dream I'm a kid, about 9-10 years old. I was about that age when I first had the dream. I'm down the street from the house I grow up in around the corner I see a bright flash of light. I go to look around the house on the corner of my street and I see two aliens. Standing in the middle of the street. I start backing up and they start coming towards me. So I turn around and run but as I turn around to look while running they're still right behind me. I get to my neighbors front yard one house away and stop running. When I turn around again they're still right behind me. At this point I'm cowering and they reach forward to grab me, and then I wake up. Same dream over and over and I always wake up right when they try to grab me. I know it sounds nuts and that's why I haven't told to many people about it.


If it makes you feel any better, I only watched a handful of (occasional) episodes of The X Files. And one I watched -- probably the last one I ever watched -- had an alien abduction near the end of it, with a character on a Red Eye flight disappearing... Basically with the plane getting intercepted and sent on its way, minus the one passenger removed by the encounter that no one remembered.

I grew up in a rural area without much light pollution at night, and there are a LOT of stars against a very dark background in places like that. 

And yes, that particular episode shaped my dreams for a long time after that. Not fun.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've had a reoccurring dream from time to time ever since I was a kid. Same dream and I wake up at the same time during the dream each time. I haven't told to many people about it and honestly I've debated whether to even post it here. In the dream I'm a kid, about 9-10 years old. I was about that age when I first had the dream. I'm down the street from the house I grow up in around the corner I see a bright flash of light. I go to look around the house on the corner of my street and I see two aliens. Standing in the middle of the street. I start backing up and they start coming towards me. So I turn around and run but as I turn around to look while running they're still right behind me. I get to my neighbors front yard one house away and stop running. When I turn around again they're still right behind me. At this point I'm cowering and they reach forward to grab me, and then I wake up. Same dream over and over and I always wake up right when they try to grab me. I know it sounds nuts and that's why I haven't told to many people about it.


Thats scary. Idk about you, but to me, aliens are way more unsettling than any cryptid. Maybe because I give them a bigger chance of being out there? Idk... especially as a kid... gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jul 6, 2020)

I have had this weird recurring nightmare since I was 8 years old. It is really creepy. I am in my mom’s old old car and I am driving down the long driveway to my grandmother’s house. I hear a scream and I see this reptilian humanoid creature with spikes down his back, burst out of a window, run across the side of the house on all fours and burst in through another window. I for some reason, run into the house to see a very disturbing scene of my grandparents dead and in the blinds. It was kinda traumatizing as a little kid.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> I have had this weird recurring nightmare since I was 8 years old. It is really creepy. I am in my mom’s old old car and I am driving down the long driveway to my grandmother’s house. I hear a scream and I see this reptilian humanoid creature with spikes down his back, burst out of a window, run across the side of the house on all fours and burst in through another window. I for some reason, run into the house to see a very disturbing scene of my grandparents dead and in the blinds. It was kinda traumatizing as a little kid.


That IS traumatic! Crazy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

I have this recurring dream that im in a room ( i cant remember the name of it) all i remember is everybody owns torts. There are illegal activities like selling incandescent light bulbs and this lady named maggie that chases me with a hammer ? There are pics of tort poop everywhere! And ppl asking to identify species? i wake up in a cold sweat screaming.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2020)

What! No tortoise penises?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> What! No tortoise penises?


This is PG13


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 6, 2020)

I occasionally have dreams (nightmares?) that I'm out in public and am naked. I'm humiliated by people pointing and laughing. The clothes are gone for different reasons...a prank at a swimming hole, stolen, I don't remember where I left them ?. The whereabouts of them is not important in the dream...it's the shame.

I've also, in my dreams, lived the horror of going out in public without my partial denture. Serious trauma!


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

You guys have way better dreams than I do. I’ve had a recurring dream where I am in an elevator specifically in a building at Arizona State University it was life sciences building. It was five floors but it had a basement and sub basement. When I was going up the elevator the elevator car suddenly started plummeting to the ground and I die at the end of the dream with an explosion of bright light and pain and at that point I wake up. It’s not a fun dream.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> You guys have way better dreams than I do. I’ve had a recurring dream where I am in an elevator specifically in a building at Arizona State University it was life sciences building. It was five floors but it had a basement and sub basement. When I was going up the elevator the elevator car suddenly started plummeting to the ground and I die at the end of the dream with an explosion of bright light and pain and at that point I wake up. It’s not a fun dream.


Remind me to never get into an elevator with u


----------



## The Tortoise Tree (Jul 6, 2020)

pretty sure zeropilot said "WEIRD" not "mentally concerning and terrifying and death."


----------



## Warren (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> You guys have way better dreams than I do. I’ve had a recurring dream where I am in an elevator specifically in a building at Arizona State University it was life sciences building. It was five floors but it had a basement and sub basement. When I was going up the elevator the elevator car suddenly started plummeting to the ground and I die at the end of the dream with an explosion of bright light and pain and at that point I wake up. It’s not a fun dream.


As a kid, I was told that their was a chance of you dying of watching your death in a dream. It could upset you so much, it could cause you to have a heart attack. Just what I was told as a kid, long time ago. I have had dreams of falling, but always woke I before I hit the ground.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Mentally concerning and terrifying is when we’re awake


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

The Tortoise Tree said:


> pretty sure zeropilot said "WEIRD" not "mentally concerning and terrifying and death."


It's all relative...


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

The Tortoise Tree said:


> pretty sure zeropilot said "WEIRD" not "mentally concerning and terrifying and death."


My mother had a dream on the night that I was born that I fell into the Grand Canyon to my death as an adult. I’ve been banned from ever going to the Grand Canyon and I live in Arizona. I promised mom before she died that I would never go to the Grand Canyon after her death a night so far kept my word. I think it’s kind of silly. I seem to die a lot in peoples dreams.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> My mother had a dream on the night that I was born that I fell into the Grand Canyon to my death as an adult. I’ve been banned from ever going to the Grand Canyon and I live in Arizona. I promised mom before she died that I would never go to the Grand Canyon after her death a night so far kept my word. I think it’s kind of silly. I seem to die a lot in peoples dreams.


Maybe you've built up an immunity...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> My mother had a dream on the night that I was born that I fell into the Grand Canyon to my death as an adult. I’ve been banned from ever going to the Grand Canyon and I live in Arizona. I promised mom before she died that I would never go to the Grand Canyon after her death a night so far kept my word. I think it’s kind of silly. I seem to die a lot in peoples dreams.


Im gonna make a movie about u lol


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have this recurring dream that im in a room ( i cant remember the name of it) all i remember is everybody owns torts. There are illegal activities like selling incandescent light bulbs and this lady named maggie that chases me with a hammer ? There are pics of tort poop everywhere! And ppl asking to identify species? i wake up in a cold sweat screaming.


You are going to go to hell


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> You are going to go to hell


Duh lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

If hell has a hell.. thats prob where im headed lol ill see u there friend ?


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If hell has a hell.. thats prob where im headed lol ill see u there friend ?


You two are what is going to kill me. I’m going to die laughing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> You two are what is going to kill me. I’m going to die laughing.


? just stay out of our elevator! Im definitely not holding the door for ya


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

The “hellevator”


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The “hellevator”


You've got your dad jokes down pat! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Omg! Now u sound like my daughter


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

To the orphanage for u!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> You guys have way better dreams than I do. I’ve had a recurring dream where I am in an elevator specifically in a building at Arizona State University it was life sciences building. It was five floors but it had a basement and sub basement. When I was going up the elevator the elevator car suddenly started plummeting to the ground and I die at the end of the dream with an explosion of bright light and pain and at that point I wake up. It’s not a fun dream.


Wow.
So much for the myth that if you die in a dream, you actually die


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow.
> So much for the myth that if you die in a dream, you actually die


Yea, I'm totally ok with that being not true lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 6, 2020)

Can anyone change your situation in a dream?
Sometimes I'm not armed, then I have my gun on me.
(Florida. Gotta have that gun)
I always wear a baseball cap, too.
Sometimes I'm naked, then I've got some shorts on me. Etc.
So, even in some dreams, I must be aware that I'm dreaming.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 6, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Yea, I'm totally ok with that being not true lol


I've never died in a dream


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Me either.. usually when i sh*t myself i wake up


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Me either.. usually when i sh*t myself i wake up


As a matter of fact, I almost never have a horrifying nightmare.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As a matter of fact, I almost never have a horrifying nightmare.


Nah.. me either. Im usually pissed when i wake up from my dreams ( please fall back to sleep and continue)


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Can anyone change your situation in a dream?
> Sometimes I'm not armed, then I have my gun on me.
> (Florida. Gotta have that gun)
> I always wear a baseball cap, too.
> ...


I've been able to realize when I'm in a nightmare, just as I'm about to wake up. I've been able to basically say NO in my mind, sort of like... it didn't happen. I can't change the dream, exactly, but I can sort of just... deny that it happened... If that makes any sense. Like I've been able to wake up (barely) from a nightmare, just long enough to go back into it to deny it of its existence. It's only been in the last five or ten years that I've been able to gain even that much control over my nightmares... Usually the being chased dreams.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've been able to realize when I'm in a nightmare, just as I'm about to wake up. I've been able to basically say NO in my mind, sort of like... it didn't happen. I can't change the dream, exactly, but I can sort of just... deny that it happened... If that makes any sense. Like I've been able to wake up (barely) from a nightmare, just long enough to go back into it to deny it of its existence. It's only been in the last five or ten years that I've been able to gain even that much control over my nightmares... Usually the being chased dreams.


BS.. i tried to change Maggie chasing me.. yea it worked! She turned into Yvonne


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> BS.. i tried to change Maggie chasing me.. yea it worked! She turned into Yvonne


Yvonne is 10 times meaner than I ever could imagine. Watch out what you say about/to her. She does not have a sense of humor


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Yvonne is 10 times meaner than I ever could imagine. Watch out what you say about/to her. She does not have a sense of humor


Maggiepoo! Save meee!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maggiepoo! Save meee!


Nope, I'm more afraid of her than I am you. Run! It's every man for himself


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

God.. we gotta hang out and watch some football.. I'll put the races on at halftime lol


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 7, 2020)

I've been plagued with nightmares since I was 1 year old. I almost never have a nice dream, or at least I don't remember them.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 7, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God.. we gotta hang out and watch some football.. I'll put the races on at halftime lol


Football? I am so against the NFL right now. A 'Black National Anthem'???????? Our current National Anthem is the only one necessary. Black people want to be recognized yet, they continually make themselves appear to be different. And NASCAR??? No Confederate flag? Seriously???? Here's a picture of MY NASCAR flag...


The flag reads "fear this 3". That's the number of Dale Earnhardt's Monte Carlo. This is in my Dale Earnhardt collection. To me this flag represents NASCAR


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 7, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If hell has a hell.. thats prob where im headed lol ill see u there friend ?


Not me man...I have worked very hard to be a better person, I am going UP not down.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Not me man...I have worked very hard to be a better person, I am going UP not down.


What? No response???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> What? No response???


I had to agree with you... against my better judgement lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 7, 2020)

Not really a dream per say, but back in college I was a security guard at Loral Defense Systems (Blimp Airdock) and fell asleep walking my route. I had a good sup so I told him and he said are you sure. I said hell yeah I know I did. Well he showed me my barcode swipes (handheld scanner with bar codes on walls at points) ALL 26 from the inside of the Airdock had been swiped. I walked a two hour path asleep and did exactly what I was supposed to do. If only my regular job would work like that


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 12, 2020)

I've dreamt the last few days that I'm back at my job.
(I've been retired for 2 years)
I've got my toolbox there and everything. But I'm clearly not employed there.
One fellow worker is unhappy that I'm back.
It's very realistic.
Thankfully in this dream, I'm wearing pants.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 12, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> What? No response???


I suppose we all agreed


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have this recurring dream that im in a room ( i cant remember the name of it) all i remember is everybody owns torts. There are illegal activities like selling incandescent light bulbs and this lady named maggie that chases me with a hammer ? There are pics of tort poop everywhere! And ppl asking to identify species? i wake up in a cold sweat screaming.


Welcome to the real world.?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 13, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> What! No tortoise penises?


Ok you didn't spell it right. That's how you got by with that word...


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Can anyone change your situation in a dream?
> Sometimes I'm not armed, then I have my gun on me.
> (Florida. Gotta have that gun)
> I always wear a baseball cap, too.
> ...


I've actually said in a dream once "OK it's time to change the dream scene." I was so aggravated. What surprised me was the scene changed to something better. I promise this is a true story.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 13, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Nope, I'm more afraid of her than I am you. Run! It's every man for himself


Oh my garsh.


----------



## JenC (Jul 13, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh.


Sometimes I dream I’m near or in really warm water...then I wake up and realize I almost pissed the bed


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 13, 2020)

Back in May I had this funny dream. I woke one morning to do my morning rounds with my animals. When I went into their room there was people in there spraying chemicals. I was so upset I asked them "who in the heck are you?". "I didn't hire you and get out of my home." I thought I had the problem solved but nope. I tried to go into my living room and low and behold the same company was going through everything I owned. The more I tried to tell them "get out! I didn't hire you!" the less my voice would work. They were even taking pictures of me asking them to get out of MY home. I was mad when I woke up! I wanted to get them out so my animals could be safe from the likes of them. Just a dream.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 13, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Not really a dream per say, but back in college I was a security guard at Loral Defense Systems (Blimp Airdock) and fell asleep walking my route. I had a good sup so I told him and he said are you sure. I said hell yeah I know I did. Well he showed me my barcode swipes (handheld scanner with bar codes on walls at points) ALL 26 from the inside of the Airdock had been swiped. I walked a two hour path asleep and did exactly what I was supposed to do. If only my regular job would work like that


I know what you mean. The sub conscious is really interesting. I've had it crossover while I was semi conscious. I was supposedly under anesthesia but I woke up and scared my surgeon have to death. After my hand went straight to my incision twice and I consciously wasn't controlling it, I had to stick my own hand under my back to not do it again. He was at the foot of my surgery bed with his assistant. They were both shaking in their shoes. It was crazy.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 13, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I know what you mean. The sub conscious is really interesting. I've had it crossover while I was semi conscious. I was supposedly under anesthesia but I woke up and scared my surgeon have to death. After my hand went straight to my incision twice and I consciously wasn't controlling it, I had to stick my own hand under my back to not do it again. He was at the foot of my surgery bed with his assistant. They were both shaking in their shoes. It was crazy.


I bet they had some strange dreams after that!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I've actually said in a dream once "OK it's time to change the dream scene." I was so aggravated. What surprised me was the scene changed to something better. I promise this is a true story.


It's not unusual for me to realize that I'm dreaming and change parts of it.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not unusual for me to realize that I'm dreaming and change parts of it.


I can only do that when I'm in that between stage. Otherwise I have to go where ever my brain takes me, and that can be a bit scary lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Football? I am so against the NFL right now. A 'Black National Anthem'???????? Our current National Anthem is the only one necessary. Black people want to be recognized yet, they continually make themselves appear to be different. And NASCAR??? No Confederate flag? Seriously???? Here's a picture of MY NASCAR flag...
> View attachment 299357
> 
> The flag reads "fear this 3". That's the number of Dale Earnhardt's Monte Carlo. This is in my Dale Earnhardt collection. To me this flag represents NASCAR


Nascar was born in the south.
Many SOUTHERN folks are proud to be southern and of that flag.
We tend to forget what it truly represents. It gets lost in our southern pride.
Truth is that the confederacy wasn't a proud moment for us. (Or America as a whole)
This is just how I feel. And you can't get more SOUTHERN than me.
Eventually itll just fly in museums.

There were no cars to race during the Confederacy, after all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

JenC said:


> Sometimes I dream I’m near or in really warm water...then I wake up and realize I almost pissed the bed


Dreams about water can be dangerous


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dreams about water can be dangerous


No kidding! And every time I'm all wrapped up in the covers and almost face plant trying to get to the bathroom ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> No kidding! And every time I'm all wrapped up in the covers and almost face plant trying to get to the bathroom ?


I'm one of those strange people that doesn't need a blanket.
Just a sheet. If anything at all.
With a fan blowing and the A/C cranked down low.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm one of those strange people that doesn't need a blanket.
> Just a sheet. If anything at all.
> With a fan blowing and the A/C cranked down low.


But how do you protect yourself from the monsters?!? ?

But I prefer it cold outside and in my house, so fan on high and A/C on low for me too! I freeze my poor husband out lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

I just chased a friggin cockroach through the living room by the light on my phone. Trying not to make the dog bark, or wake up Kelly.
I'll bet I'll dream tonight!
I got him BTW.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just chased a friggin cockroach through the living room by the light on my phone. Trying not to make the dog bark, or wake up Kelly.
> I'll bet I'll dream tonight!
> I got him BTW.


Thats some skill!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Thats some skill!!


He was easy to see.
As big as a mouse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

I need to replace the weather strip around the kitchen door going into the garage.
The garage has become a roach hangout again


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> He was easy to see.
> As big as a mouse.


??? I'm such a baby when it comes to roaches. I know they dont hurt you, but there is something about them that I cant do.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I need to replace the weather strip around the kitchen door going into the garage.
> The garage has become a roach hangout again


We used to get those black Beatles around our water heater. They scatter like roaches though


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> ??? I'm such a baby when it comes to roaches. I know they dont hurt you, but there is something about them that I cant do.


Me either.
I'm a very large man. With a completely irrational fear for them.
Unfortunately they are part of the south Florida experience


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

The harmful ones....The disease spreaders are the tiny German cockroaches.
Thankfully we have none of those.
Just these lightning quick, jumbo disgusting ones.
When you step on one it sounds like someone eating Doritos.
CRUNCH


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me either.
> I'm a very large man. With a completely irrational fear for them.


When I was 19 I lived with 3 guy roommates in a crappy apartment and we had those tube lights in the kitchen with that cheap screen and they thought it would be funny to put a fake roach up there. I screamed like a baby and was trapped in the kitchen until they took it out. They got a really good laugh. I bet Tom would too lol.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The harmful ones....The disease spreaders are the tiny German cockroaches.
> Thankfully we have none of those.
> Just these lightning quick, jumbo disgusting ones.
> When you step on one it sounds like someone eating Doritos.
> CRUNCH


Reminds me of men in black ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> When I was 19 I lived with 3 guy roommates in a crappy apartment and we had those tube lights in the kitchen with that cheap screen and they thought it would be funny to put a fake roach up there. I screamed like a baby and was trapped in the kitchen until they took it out. They got a really good laugh. I bet Tom would too lol.


@Tom loves roaches.
He nearly talked me into starting up a colony for my Chameleons.
Nearly.
Luckily they became illegal in Florida at about that time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 13, 2020)

Ooof.
I need another shower.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 13, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Tom loves roaches.
> He nearly talked me into starting up a colony for my Chameleons.
> Nearly.
> Luckily they became illegal in Florida at about that time.


I would have nightmares for the rest of my life! My fear is totally irrational as well, but I will actually cry. My friend in college had to keep a hissing cockroach for a class and my boyfriend at the time chased me with it in the critter keeper and I had an involuntary reaction and kicked him when he sat on me with it in his hand.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 14, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I would have nightmares for the rest of my life! My fear is totally irrational as well, but I will actually cry. My friend in college had to keep a hissing cockroach for a class and my boyfriend at the time chased me with it in the critter keeper and I had an involuntary reaction and kicked him when he sat on me with it in his hand.


Yep! It doesn't matter that it won't hurt you. The panic is there anyway.

When we got married, my husband and I made a pact, (in addition to our vows), that we would never prank each other re' our phobias. He was responsible for big bug obliteration, and I was responsible for snake removal. Over the years he was kept busier than me, but my services were occasionally required.

We were a pair...he would come by with some 6 or 8 legged monstrosity in a kleenex and I would run, squealing, as far away as I could get. Then I would be holding some poor harmless snake to go release it, and he would squeal and take off.

It's been a year...oh how I miss him! ? ??


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 14, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yep! It doesn't matter that it won't hurt you. The panic is there anyway.
> 
> When we got married, my husband and I made a pact, (in addition to our vows), that we would never prank each other re' our phobias. He was responsible for big bug obliteration, and I was responsible for snake removal. Over the years he was kept busier than me, but my services were occasionally required.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry ?

It sounds like you were a great team. Very well balanced. My husband rescues me from all those as well.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 14, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I bet they had some strange dreams after that!


Yea. A doc I met later in life wanted to hear every detail. By the time I tried to tell my true story we were worn out. From rolling on the floor! Laughing out loud!!! I'm sorry I gave my resident a trial by fire. Poor guy. Sometimes, even if you're little,...


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 14, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yep! It doesn't matter that it won't hurt you. The panic is there anyway.
> 
> When we got married, my husband and I made a pact, (in addition to our vows), that we would never prank each other re' our phobias. He was responsible for big bug obliteration, and I was responsible for snake removal. Over the years he was kept busier than me, but my services were occasionally required.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 10, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The “hellevator”


Darn it I couldn't leave stuff well enough alone. I got curious...?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 10, 2020)

The last few nights I dreamed I was a custodian at a school I worked at when I was a teenager.
Not actually employed there. But cleaning most of the school just to help out.
I'm very generous in my dreams.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 10, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The last few nights I dreamed I was a custodian at a school I worked at when I was a teenager.
> Not actually employed there. But cleaning most of the school just to help out.
> I'm very generous in my dreams.


Well, you're pretty darn generous in real life, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 10, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, you're pretty darn generous in real life, too.


Thanks


----------

